

Stupidest Android bug unresolved for 5 years - givan
http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=2973

======
Cthulhu_
So... it seems there's a lot of people that prefer to post 'me too, please
fix' and 'Y U NO FIX GOOGLE' instead of actually dig into the code and look
for the source of this issue; it's an open source project (or well, most of
it), so people should propose fixes and point out where the error is, not that
there is or may be an error. IMO anyway. I'm naive like that though.

~~~
freehunter
How about the comment where the person provided the traceback? [1]

Or where someone provided step-by-step directions on how to reproduce the
issue? [2]

How many people know AOSP well enough to fix the bug? That's what bug trackers
and stack traces are for, so regular people can help the developers fix their
code.

[1]
[https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=2973#c91](https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=2973#c91)

[2]
[https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=2973#c94](https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=2973#c94)

[2]

------
dfabulich
Nobody reads the Android bug DB.
[https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/list?sort=-stars](https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/list?sort=-stars)
"New" means "Unreviewed."

------
smackfu
It's not clear it's an Android bug.

~~~
freehunter
What else could it be? If it's happening on multiple versions from multiple
vendors including Google themselves, what else could be to blame?

~~~
krisdol
The dialer and call apps are often vendor specific. Even Google is not using
the open source version of the dialer and call app. That said, since so many
different vendors have this issue, the problem probably exists upstream. Thing
is, this could get (or already be) fixed upstream and none of the people
complaining will ever see the fix on their handset because of lazy, slow
patching strategies and myriad of forks among vendors.

Android phones are, unfortunately, a lot like windows laptops. The
manufacturer uses proprietary drivers and hardware when it shouldn't, MAYBE
releases an update within the first six months after release, and then the
device is as good as abandonware.

~~~
freehunter
While I agree with what you said (I've long called Android the Windows of the
mobile world), if this is happening on Nexus phones (which the Nexus 4, last
generation's phone, just got the brand new 4.4.4 update), then it's not down
to vendor patching.

